# Shark Fishing in SC



## BlueCollarBob (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello everyone. Long time lurker here. I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction for shark fishing from the beach in South Carolina. I'll be headed to Myrtle Beach in June. This is new territory for me, since most of my surf fishing experience is in NC. I've searched this forum and found some info on the subject, but still have some questions. I did find out this about Horry County on an internet search:



> 5-11 Fishing from shore to pier:
> • Shark fishing (or fishing for any dangerous marine animal) from any pier, any beach, shore, or any coastal water is prohibited.
> • Attracting sharks or other dangerous marine animals in any way within 1- mile of the beach or any coastal waters is prohibited.
> • At the time of recognition, fishermen must release sharks and any dangerous marine animals.
> ...


So, what I'm trying to figure out is how far from Myrtle Beach I'll need to travel to find access where its legal to fish sharks from the sand. I'm not looking for any honey holes and fully expect to do more leg work on my own, but would greatly appreciate a nudge in the right direction. Sorry if this info already exists on the forum. I really did try using the search function.

Thanks and tight lines, Bob


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I wouldnt worry about any body saying anything. just try to fish at night or atleast wait till then to break out anything bigger than a 6/0 or 9/0. Tell them your fishing for cobia. At worst, youll be asked to leave.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

You can't shark fish in Horry County. You can go south to Huntington Beach State Park- go as far north as you can driving in the park and walk out. If you are yakking, this is a pretty big walk! I think you can also fish near Garden City Pier. There is a guy that owns the tackle shop there in Garden City that is a shark fisherman and knows his stuff!


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

Hi Bob, your best bet is to head south towards Murrells Inlet. You can go down Atlantic Ave. into Garden City, when you come to the light at the pier take a right (south). After about a mile or so, you will see a small sign that welcomes you to Georgetown County. I usually go down another mile or so, just to be safe. There are several beach accesses on this stretch, any one of them is good for shark fishing. If you go all the way to the last beach access, there are some sea walls that hold a ton of pinfish around them, which are great shark bait. June will be a great time for shark fishing in this area, get down there early and you may catch some finning in the suds, just toss a pinfish out in front of them, and hold on!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Garden City Pier is in Horry County.

If you go in to Garden City on Atlantic Avenue and turn south onto S. Waccamaw, once you get down to about Yucca Avenue, you're in Georgetown County. You can shark fish in Georgetown County, but not in Horry County.

If someone wants to cite you in Horry County for shark fishing, I wish you the best of luck in trying to convince them otherwise if you're using a 6/0 or 9/0, especially during summer tourist season.

AJ


----------



## BlueCollarBob (Jan 9, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> I wouldnt worry about any body saying anything. just try to fish at night or atleast wait till then to break out anything bigger than a 6/0 or 9/0. Tell them your fishing for cobia. At worst, youll be asked to leave.


Ha, no huge gear here. I'll be fishing a 6/0 and a 30w. i really don't mind driving a ways to somewhere shark fishing is allowed. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## BlueCollarBob (Jan 9, 2011)

Phaedrus said:


> You can't shark fish in Horry County. You can go south to Huntington Beach State Park- go as far north as you can driving in the park and walk out. If you are yakking, this is a pretty big walk! I think you can also fish near Garden City Pier. There is a guy that owns the tackle shop there in Garden City that is a shark fisherman and knows his stuff!


Thanks Phaedrus. Do you think the walk is doable if I load the kayak with gear and use a kayak cart? Thanks for the tip about the owner of the tackle shop being a sharker. If get a chance to talk to someone like that it could pay huge dividends. You may have made my trip.



surfisherinMB said:


> Hi Bob, your best bet is to head south towards Murrells Inlet. You can go down Atlantic Ave. into Garden City, when you come to the light at the pier take a right (south). After about a mile or so, you will see a small sign that welcomes you to Georgetown County. I usually go down another mile or so, just to be safe. There are several beach accesses on this stretch, any one of them is good for shark fishing. If you go all the way to the last beach access, there are some sea walls that hold a ton of pinfish around them, which are great shark bait. June will be a great time for shark fishing in this area, get down there early and you may catch some finning in the suds, just toss a pinfish out in front of them, and hold on!


Dang surfisherinMB, I never expected to get that much detail. I definitely wanted to know where that county line is. We're of the same mind on driving the extra mile to make sure your good. I'd take the same approach. The sea walls you mentioned that hold pinfish, are they like jetties, or do they run parallel to the beach? I don't have a lot of pinfish experience. The few I've caught have been incidental catches and pretty puny. Thanks for hooking me up.



BubbaHoTep said:


> Garden City Pier is in Horry County.
> 
> If you go in to Garden City on Atlantic Avenue and turn south onto S. Waccamaw, once you get down to about Yucca Avenue, you're in Georgetown County. You can shark fish in Georgetown County, but not in Horry County.
> 
> ...


Thanks AJ. I'm looking to avoid having to explain myself to anyone. Looks like Georgetown County it is.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Here's another P&S thread on the subject. One more. Another one.

Some good discussions in those threads. 

I think there's also a Horry County ordinance prohibiting consumption or possession of alcohol on the beach and having glass bottles as well. You might want to check. Just FYI on that.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

The walk is doable, but you will get a workout. I liked going there because there was not a big crowd. Huntington Beach State park is on the south side of the inlet.

The name of the place is Garden City Bait and Tackle. He may tell you just to fish in Garden City.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

like i said just wait till night time to go out there and fish. If some peta activist says something, tell them to stuff it. Fishermen were there before torist.


----------



## BlueCollarBob (Jan 9, 2011)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Here's another P&S thread on the subject. One more. Another one.
> 
> Some good discussions in those threads.
> 
> I think there's also a Horry County ordinance prohibiting consumption or possession of alcohol on the beach and having glass bottles as well. You might want to check. Just FYI on that.


BubbaHoTep has mad search skills. Thanks for taking the time to find those for me.



Phaedrus said:


> The walk is doable, but you will get a workout. I liked going there because there was not a big crowd. Huntington Beach State park is on the south side of the inlet.
> 
> The name of the place is Garden City Bait and Tackle. He may tell you just to fish in Garden City.


Thanks again, Phaedrus. Might have to recruit my tireless young nephews to help lug the gear and give it a shot. The name of the tackle shop is a big time saver for me, too. I'm an idiot driver on new turf. Now I can just google the address and save it in the gps.



NC KingFisher said:


> like i said just wait till night time to go out there and fish. If some peta activist says something, tell them to stuff it. Fishermen were there before torist.


I hear ya, Kingfisher, but I sorta like to get away from people when possible. If a little drive and hike gets me somewhere more peaceful, that's where I want to be. Guess I'm a tourist who wants to get away from other tourists. This will be a bonus week for me, on the cheap, with the in-laws. I would never plan a trip to Myrtle Beach. Just not my thing. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

HBSP will be your thing. Went down there last year and fished with my daughter on a beautiful early summer day and barely saw anyone. A lot of dedicated fishermen will walk all the way north to the jetty, but you will definitely have your space. Once you get in to Georgetown, there are some great beaches.

Almost forgot this little nugget- Perry's bait and tackle in Murrells Inlet consistently has the best FRESH and unfrozen bait. They had whole Spanish and other fish for really good prices. You pass there on the way. Call them before you go to Garden City to see what they have.


----------



## DustMan3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah i wouldnt do it in Horry county. Just go down to georgetown not that far, then you dont have to be lookin over your shoulder the whole time. And if it prime time in the summer, i wouldnt want my big hooks in the water and there be a shark attack near me. But thats just my opinion. I have shark fished and caught acouple but i only do it at the jettys now.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n (Jul 3, 2006)

you'll get busted quickly in horry county sharking in the summer. too many tourists. i'd do the drive like everyone else said


----------

